# Spanish weather?



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

We plan to move to Spain after staying in hot area in China for years. 

We bought a holiday flat in Alicante--Villamartin plaza. We spent two weeks in Alicante. But it seems so hot and dry. I am not sure whether I will like it.

My son is only 4 years old. We hope he can learn Spanish faster and hope to live some where not so hot and dye. Costa Blanca seems full of retired rich people, just golf and drinking all the time. Not really Spain, right?

My husband can speak good Spanish and i will learn it.

Can anybody give us some suggestion?

Of couse, my British husband does not like cold at all. That is one reason he live abroad for years.

Thanks

Sandra


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> We plan to move to Spain after staying in hot area in China for years.
> 
> We bought a holiday flat in Alicante--Villamartin plaza. We spent two weeks in Alicante. But it seems so hot and dry. I am not sure whether I will like it.
> 
> ...


I live on the Costa Blanca

I'm not rich, nor retired, don't play golf (don't have time - too busy working) ... can't honestly say that I don't like a drink now & then though

I not only speak Spanish, but I teach it

as for the weather - yesterday I wore a vest top, crop trousers & flip flops.......... today I have on jeans, a t-shirt, sweatshirt & Uggs - it became winter overnight!!

also, we have humidity around 80% most days, sometimes it drops to 60+% - most nights it hovers around 95-100% all year round - so it's far from dry


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I live on the Costa Blanca
> 
> I'm not rich, nor retired, don't play golf (don't have time - too busy working) ... can't honestly say that I don't like a drink now & then though
> 
> ...


Thank you xabiachica for such quick reply. Maybe I did not stay long enough to feel the wheather in Spain! 
Maybe one day you can teach me Spanish. hehe.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Sandraw719 said:


> We plan to move to Spain after staying in hot area in China for years.
> 
> We bought a holiday flat in Alicante--Villamartin plaza. We spent two weeks in Alicante. But it seems so hot and dry. I am not sure whether I will like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandra,

We don't find the weather dry particularly, humid when its hot more like and as said quite changeable at times like at the beginning of the summer and when it ends (eventually!)

I'm guessing your impression of the area may be affected by your buying a 'holiday flat' meaning that your surroundings could be influenced by folks retired or on their holidays... 

I'm sure if you give it a bit longer and travel around a bit, especially inland you'll see it as a bit more 'real'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a wide range of climates in Spain. Almería is home to the largest desert in Europe. Go to the west around Cádiz area and you will get a bit more rain. For plenty of rain go to the north west to Galicia. For snows you need either to be near the Sierra Nevada or the Pyrenees/Picos de Europa. 

Temperatures vary as much by altitude as by latitude. Where I live it is at about 700 metres and it may, for example, be 35°, 50km south near Granada and in the Genil valley it will possibly be 38°, but go north from here towards Andújar and you will be in the Guadalquivir Depression and the temperature could be 42°, or northwest from here to Córdoba and you are likely to find 45°. The Genil Valley is about 5-600 m high, Andújar 250m, Córdoba 106m. Of course, these are all inland and less affected by the moderating effect of the sea.

Go to the centre of the peninsula to Madrid and you will have hot summers and quite cold winters, nearer the coasts there are fewer extremes of temperature.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you want the perfect climate, then you should perhaps consider the Canary Islands, yes we are part of Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hepa said:


> If you want the perfect climate, then you should perhaps consider the Canary Islands, *yes we are part of Spain*.


"yes we are part of Spain" in a detached sort of way!


----------



## amolina88 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Coastal Areas And Beaches*

My better half says that it is not nice to live by the beach, as the climate is too humid/wet, so we spend most of our time living in Murcia city, which is supposedly drier than Costa Blanca.

Winters are always rainier and more humid than summers, but I recommend you to find something at or close to the beach. :yo:






Sandraw719 said:


> We plan to move to Spain after staying in hot area in China for years.
> 
> We bought a holiday flat in Alicante--Villamartin plaza. We spent two weeks in Alicante. But it seems so hot and dry. I am not sure whether I will like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sandraw719 said:


> We plan to move to Spain after staying in hot area in China for years.
> 
> We bought a holiday flat in Alicante--Villamartin plaza. We spent two weeks in Alicante. But it seems so hot and dry. I am not sure whether I will like it.
> 
> ...


I live in a region of Malaga called La Axarquia. We are in a mountainous area and we can get windy nights. However, we get less rain than everywhere around us. I walk every morning without fail. I have only had one wet morning since May, yet a few miles down the road they have had a lot of rain on some days. It did cool down rapidly last night as someone has said, but I was out walking this mornibg in shorts, I just need a light fleece on. The weather in Spain can be very regional and local. Some mountainous areas create their own eco climates.
I love living in Andalucia, fantastic scenery and I live 20 minutes from the beach. I do know Villamartin and the plaza as we have friends there, but it does not compare to where I live, but home is where the heart is for all of us.

I don't like the expression retired rich people. Most of the people I know who are retired in Spain have come from backgrounds you don't associate with being rich. Most are comfortable and have become that way through hard work during their lives.

Spain is a wonderful place to move to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For me, beach holds no attractions. I was born less than half a mile from the sea wall. I have lived close to the beach (less than a mile) for much of my life - it has nothing to offer. Spanish beaches with their blobs of blubber gently barbecuing under a blazing sun while the sun oil sizzles are repulsive sights. A nice quiet cove untouched by humans with blue water and white sand is nice in a photograph but that's it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Very rarely humid where we live. The most humid place I have ever been to is Florida. When we used to get a reported 100% humidity in Britain I can honestly say it simply doesn't compare to
100% in Florida. There is no comparison. In Florida, you walk outside and immediately you feel like you have been sitting in a very hot bath. It simply doesn't compare. I have been here in Spain when I've been told it is very humid today. Nope, it isn't. Spain is not the sub-tropics and never will be.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Very rarely humid where we live. The most humid place I have ever been to is Florida. When we used to get a reported 100% humidity in Britain I can honestly say it simply doesn't compare to
> 100% in Florida. There is no comparison. In Florida, you walk outside and immediately you feel like you have been sitting in a very hot bath. It simply doesn't compare. I have been here in Spain when I've been told it is very humid today. Nope, it isn't. Spain is not the sub-tropics and never will be.


My experience of Florida is opening the car door and it feeling as though somebody has thrown in a soggy warm sponge. The next worse places - Puerto Rico and Caracas, you step out of the aircraft and a wet warm slug of air goes up your trouser legs


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Very rarely humid where we live. The most humid place I have ever been to is Florida. When we used to get a reported 100% humidity in Britain I can honestly say it simply doesn't compare to
> 100% in Florida. There is no comparison. In Florida, you walk outside and immediately you feel like you have been sitting in a very hot bath. It simply doesn't compare. I have been here in Spain when I've been told it is very humid today. Nope, it isn't. Spain is not the sub-tropics and never will be.


oddly enough, one of the reasons we moved here from Florida, was that I hated the humidity

every summer since we moved here though it has got worse - & yes, although it's not for as many months of the year, it's every bit as bad here as there. We regularly get 95%-100% humidity - & the high temperatures to go with it

I use a tumble dryer here more than I ever did in the UK - even in the summer, if you don't take the washing in as soon as it's dry - once the sun moves off it, it just gets wet again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Very rarely humid where we live. The most humid place I have ever been to is Florida. When we used to get a reported 100% humidity in Britain I can honestly say it simply doesn't compare to
> 100% in Florida. There is no comparison. In Florida, you walk outside and immediately you feel like you have been sitting in a very hot bath. It simply doesn't compare. I have been here in Spain when I've been told it is very humid today. Nope, it isn't. Spain is not the sub-tropics and never will be.


Humidity must be a relative thing then.
I've lived in the Madrid area for over 20 years so I'm used to a very dry climate. I can take temperatures of maybe 38º plus with little problem here, but 30º in Valencia, Tarragona or even high twenties in the UK and I go all floppy.
Anyway, getting back to topic the OP talks about Valencia being hot and dry, but I bet it depends whether you're on the coast or not and how high up you are. Height really affects temp and should always be looked at when renting/ buying as should the orientation to the sun...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Alicante _looks_ dry, though -- blue sky, rocks and prickly things.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

In summer, the lower the humidity the higher the temperature. However, the higher the humidity the lower the temperature but it feels much warmer and canbe uncomfortable.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We've never had to use our tumble drier outside of the winter months when it is cloudy. Simply no humidity on that kind of level. I think it has something to do with a large mountain range behind us...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> We've never had to use our tumble drier outside of the winter months when it is cloudy. Simply no humidity on that kind of level. I think it has something to do with a large mountain range behind us...


our very high humidity is more than likely caused by the fact that we're right on the coast & completely surrounded by...................... mountains !!!

the damp sea air just gets trapped!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> our very high humidity is more than likely caused by the fact that we're right on the coast & completely surrounded by...................... mountains !!!
> 
> the damp sea air just gets trapped!


We sometimes get high humidity because we are IN the mountains and when the cloud comes down, it is WET


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Got to agree with Hepa... for the best year round temperate climate you cant beat the Canary Islands.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> Got to agree with Hepa... for the best year round temperate climate you cant beat the Canary Islands.


Yep, I just bought a place there. Very laid back, warmest place in Europe and property getting cheap. Southern Spain in Winter is just still too cold.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

maxd said:


> Yep, I just bought a place there. Very laid back, warmest place in Europe and property getting cheap. Southern Spain in Winter is just still too cold.


As a kid I was brought up in Scotland. Nowadays I live in Southern Spain and the expression, too cold, never enters my head. It may not be as warm as the Islas Canarias in winter, but we can have beautiful weather here, sometimes better than I had in Scotland in summer some years!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Today 3rd November I spent a couple of hours on the beach, sunbathing and swimming, and the water was pretty warm for November... and I do remember very well, swimming in November last year, and the year before.... so it's almost 'bonfire night' and we are still wearing shorts and sandals. 

I believe winters do not exist in this part of Spain, we do have a very looooooong summer and then a few Spring months.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have never been as cold here in Spain as I used to be for 5 months of the year in UK. I'm not saying I have never been cold but as the lowest temperature we've experienced was around 7C it just doesn't compare to the regular -5C (-10C with wind chill) we had back in Blighty...


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

We are a bit further inland and at 900 metres altitude, but we've had our first overnight frost already... January and February tend to be our coldest months with -5C occurring quite regularly and the A92 between Granada and Guadix closes due to heavy snowfalls most winters...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> We are a bit further inland and at 900 metres altitude, but we've had our first overnight frost already... January and February tend to be our coldest months with -5C occurring quite regularly and the A92 between Granada and Guadix closes due to heavy snowfalls most winters...


I am even further inland but at only 700m and it does get quite chilly, I've even had frost-bite (January 2009) which I haven't had since the winter of 1963 in UK. WE have the electric blanket on the bed but only just to warm it before getting in.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm at 900m/3000' in the hills north of Madrid. The lowest temperature I've had in 20 years here is -13ºC, colder than anything I experienced in southern England. Although we've had no frost so far this year, ineed I was dead-heading petunias this morning in warm sunshine, we did get down to 3º last week.

The swimming pool regularly freezes over in the winter, NOT something I had ever dreamt might happen when I moved here!

I would say, to avoid cold, get close to the sea - I am about as far away as is possible.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I tried out Estepona in the beginning of March in 2009 as a test for future winter trips. Waking up in the morning with no central heating was a miserable experience until the owner told me about the under floor heating. I tried to warn my brother who also went in Feb this year. He had to leave his holiday let for the comfort of a hotel after 4 hours.

We both found that the days are fine in general in Southern Spain, it is the nights that kill it when you get down to 5 degrees C or less.

Spanish houses are not set up to cope with the winter, no central heating as a rule. Some are comparing their current lives to the weather back in the UK, of course it is better in daytime temps but someone coming to Spain would be wise to take heed of this post it is not really swimming pool weather, it is more like Spring.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

No below freezing temps here in Gandia... never!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I'm at 900m/3000' in the hills north of Madrid. The lowest temperature I've had in 20 years here is -13ºC, colder than anything I experienced in southern England. Although we've had no frost so far this year, ineed I was dead-heading petunias this morning in warm sunshine, we did get down to 3º last week.
> 
> The swimming pool regularly freezes over in the winter, NOT something I had ever dreamt might happen when I moved here!
> 
> I would say, to avoid cold, get close to the sea - I am about as far away as is possible.


Maybe you just weren't up and about early enough Liz, cos I had to scrape ice off the car for the the first time this autumn last week - can't remember which day.
But in general the weather has been soooo warm this year, the longest summer I've ever had here.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

maxd said:


> I tried out Estepona in the beginning of March in 2009 as a test for future winter trips. Waking up in the morning with no central heating was a miserable experience until the owner told me about the under floor heating. I tried to warn my brother who also went in Feb this year. He had to leave his holiday let for the comfort of a hotel after 4 hours.
> 
> We both found that the days are fine in general in Southern Spain, it is the nights that kill it when you get down to 5 degrees C or less.
> 
> Spanish houses are not set up to cope with the winter, no central heating as a rule. Some are comparing their current lives to the weather back in the UK, of course it is better in daytime temps but someone coming to Spain would be wise to take heed of this post it is not really swimming pool weather, it is more like Spring.


I have lived in Andalucia for 8 years. I have relatives who have lived here for 40 years. There is no comparison to UK weather. I agree houses here are built for the heat, but I know many Brits who carpet their houses which is beneficial in winter. We don't, we heat our house at night with a log burner. During the night it can get cold in the house, but nowhere near as cold as it used to get in the UK before we had no central heating. Living here, I rarely get a cold, but living in a centrally heated house I used to get all sorts of colds and flu. One thing I learnt over the years, every winter in Spain is different. You can get a cold winter one year, a wet one one the next year, a mild one the next year or a combination of everything. As a kid I was brought up in Scotland. Billy Connelly famously said, Scotland has two seasons, June and winter. Some years he was right!
When I visited our relatives in Marbella in the 80's in January, I always swam in the sea. Okay, the water was cold, but the weather was warm enough to enjoy it.


----------

